# 2015 ASA Schedule changes



## Crow Terminator

I heard some guys discussing this at the shoot. I don't know where they heard it from but thought I would ask in case they made an official announcement and I missed it.

So are there any official changes to the schedule for next year? What I heard was that everything was going to be bumped back about a month and that the Classic was going to be at a different venue....they would still be coming to Cullman next year but that the Classic would be somewhere else. I also heard a few people saying that the Tuscaloosa shoot wouldn't be on the schedule. I'm sure they'll post some concrete info soon BUT I am betting some folks that were at the shoot might have heard the same things or got official word there. I shot both my rounds Saturday so I came home early.


----------



## JSTHNTN

Do they have any official dates? id like to know when exactly they will be held


----------



## Tallcatt

I am sure there was some discussion at the directors meeting about the schedule (we were not there). The official schedule will come out in October.


----------



## bhtr3d

Going from notes I had from last year.....the 2015 an 2016 dates were set for the 3rd weekend of every month.....but we will see if still so...


----------



## Huntin Hard

When do they release the new schedule ?


----------



## 12sonly

Florida is 3rd weekend in feb.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

12sonly said:


> Florida is 3rd weekend in feb.


Wow thats quite a change.


----------



## bill_collector

The announcement they made at the shoot down was they were wanting to keep the classic in cullman if they could get the hotel situation under control.


----------



## n2bows

ASA is returning to Cullman in July. But NOT for the Classic. The classic site has not been announced yet. 



bill_collector said:


> The announcement they made at the shoot down was they were wanting to keep the classic in cullman if they could get the hotel situation under control.


----------



## carlosii

I'm betting Gaza is NOT on the list.


----------



## Crow Terminator

Interesting with the July time frame. I wonder where that will shuffle the Metropolis shoot in the lineup, or if it is even in the lineup again. That was another rumor I heard too, that it was being moved. But you know how rumors are.


----------



## blade37defender

From the ASA home page...

Thanks to everyone for making the 2014 season a success.

The following dates for 2015 are confirmed.
Feb. 20-22 Newberry, FL
Mar. 20-22 Ft. Benning
Apr. 24-26 Paris, TX 
May 29-31 London, KY
Jun. 26-28 Metropolis, IL


----------



## Huntin Hard

blade37defender said:


> From the ASA home page...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making the 2014 season a success.
> 
> The following dates for 2015 are confirmed.
> Feb. 20-22 Newberry, FL
> Mar. 20-22 Ft. Benning
> Apr. 24-26 Paris, TX
> May 29-31 London, KY
> Jun. 26-28 Metropolis, IL


Sweet! I'm hoping to make 2 or 3 next year.


----------



## PFD42

Dang, no Tuscalusa ? Since W.Monroe got canned it was my closest.


----------



## carlosii

Glad they got the schedule out early. But, that means five pro ams next year as opposed to six last year?

Wonder if that means there will be another shoot before a later Classic.

Does that mean the Classic will again be at Cullman?


----------



## 3rdplace

There will be 7 shoots Carlosi. Cullman is still up in the air and the Classic site hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## elkhunter

If there is going to be 7 shoots, I wonder if the 6th regular proam will be in January, ahead of Newberry, or if it will be in late July with the Classic being in late August instead of early August ??? --- Drama is building, but I'm sure the Geezers will get it figured out !!!


----------



## smokin12ring

I think they moved the dates a little farther back due to the bad weather we had in January and February. Not at the shoots but many driving home in it. Also that puts it behind some indoor shoots. I would think the 6th shoot will follow illinois and then the classic


----------



## NateUK

I think the primary reason they pushed everything back is so that the first shoot in Florida is after Vegas. I'd expect we go to Cullman in late July, then the Classic will be August 21-23...as to where that will be is still a mystery.


----------



## elkhunter

The word I got this morning is that Cullman will have a regular proam shoot in July (6th shoot) "IF" the ASA can get the Cullman motels straightened out, because of their price gouging.

Latest info also indicates the "possibility of the Classic being in Foley, Alabama sometime by mid-August.

Only time will tell.


----------



## Crow Terminator

Interesting for sure. July is the month that the federation holds the state championships in too so that will shuffle some of those around if they put a Pro/Am in the mix in the middle or end of the month. It would have to be some time like that because I don't think they'd have it the weekend of the 4th. 

It would be nice if we could get away from the heat and humidity of the south in the summer months. That's the plus of going to Florida as the first stop of the year...most of us are ready for some 70 degree weather. This year we left behind snow and ice and a high of 10 degrees to head past the demolition derby at Atlanta to get to the sandy soil of Florida for some nice 70 and 80 degree days. It was quite welcomed. I liked this year at Kentucky with the G & H ranges not on the powerline. That was very welcomed too...even if it was still hot and we ended up finishing the evening round in the dark. I didn't like Tuscaloosa at all. I had never been to Tuscaloosa before...and no offense to those that live in the area...but that place was very run down. Certain parts of it looked really rough...and not just because of the tornado damage either. The hotel we stayed at...we didn't know whether the roaches or bedbugs were gonna fight for who was gonna get to get to us first. The small area around the college was the only section of it that looked somewhat safe and new. Other wise, while riding from the shoot site to the hotel, my hand was always on my Ruger.


----------



## cenochs

2 many in Alabama if they add another shoot there....just put them all in AL


----------



## ba3darcher

possible shoot in Tennessee next year is also being rumored.


----------



## reylamb

I thought the ASA policy was no Pro Ams in July to get in all the Federation State Shoots? I guess that is off the table now. I wonder what that will do to the attendance at the state shoots....


----------



## blade37defender

reylamb said:


> I thought the ASA policy was no Pro Ams in July to get in all the Federation State Shoots? I guess that is off the table now. I wonder what that will do to the attendance at the state shoots....


The way it looks, if they're going to get the same quantity of shoots in, states will have to work their championships around the ASA schedule. I seriously doubt ASA will cut back to 6 shoots instead of 7, but they may. I think the most likely scenario is a shoot the weekends of 7/24-26 and 8/21-23. That would keep the 4 week interval but only time will tell.


----------



## cenochs

Just did a radius map on foley AL 400 mile radius puts 200 miles in the ocean? What is the logical thinking other than $$ for mike ? I don't blame him but he is not looking out for shooters if this is the location..


----------



## cenochs

ba3darcher said:


> possible shoot in Tennessee next year is also being rumored.


TN makes allot more sense than another shoot in AL ?


----------



## Kstigall

elkhunter said:


> The word I got this morning is that Cullman will have a regular proam shoot in July (6th shoot) "IF" the ASA can get the Cullman motels straightened out, because of their price gouging.
> 
> Latest info also indicates the "possibility of the Classic being in Foley, Alabama sometime by mid-August.
> 
> Only time will tell.


I sure hope they do not put it that far away from it's member base. I strongly suspect very few archers live in the Gulf of Mexico! I live just outside Richmond, Va so anywhere in ASA country is a long drive for me. But I seriously doubt the ASA would locate the Classic in a place like Foley which is located 10 miles from the coast of the Gulf of Mexico. Culman is a 10 hour drive for me but the fact is it is fairly centrally located for the current ASA membership base. It would make more sense to hold the Classic in the furthest northern reaches of it's primary territory than to place it in Foley where a high percentage of the territory within 300 miles is under water. I strongly believe the ASA is too smart to do that.

Metropolis, London Ky and Ft. Benning all have very large draws each year. North Alabama is a solid 10 hour drive for me but there are a LOT of ASA members within a 6-7 hour drive.


----------



## reylamb

cenochs said:


> Just did a radius map on foley AL 400 mile radius puts 200 miles in the ocean? What is the logical thinking other than $$ for mike ? I don't blame him but he is not looking out for shooters if this is the location..


Could make for a decent week of family vacation..........


----------



## t8ter

ba3darcher said:


> possible shoot in Tennessee next year is also being rumored.


If so that shoot would break attendance records!


----------



## blade37defender

reylamb said:


> Could make for a decent week of family vacation..........


This was my thoughts, not far at all from the FL panhandle beaches... Shoot the weekend and then spend the rest of the week at the beach.


----------



## bowjoe1800

School has started by mid August in most areas so that would kill that option for many.


blade37defender said:


> This was my thoughts, not far at all from the FL panhandle beaches... Shoot the weekend and then spend the rest of the week at the beach.


----------



## blade37defender

bowjoe1800 said:


> School has started by mid August in most areas so that would kill that option for many.


But that argument is killed February-May. While the ASA is supportive of the kids and youth, they also will not base business decisions on that. Not saying it won't be considered, but I really don't think that will affect the outcome.


----------



## sagecreek

Little Birdie told me of a possible shoot that I will like for sure.

I hope it goes through.


----------



## Kstigall

sagecreek said:


> Little Birdie told me of a possible shoot that I will like for sure.
> 
> I hope it goes through.


Are sure it wasn't a cuckoo bird?


----------



## blade37defender

I'd love to see a shoot in NC but that's just me


----------



## sagecreek

Kstigall said:


> Are sure it wasn't a cuckoo bird?


More like a Game Cock.


----------



## Kstigall

sagecreek said:


> More like a Game Cock.


That would be good. Just make sure you don't bet any money on it............it's now a felony.


----------



## pointndog

A buddy of mine had talked to Mike @ London about possibly having a shoot here in Missouri, but Mike told us he wasn't really interested here and that he was hoping to have 1 in North Carolina. Take that for what it is worth.

That would probably cut out most of the midwest guys, if it is there.


----------



## reylamb

sagecreek said:


> More like a Game Cock.


Please not Columbia....pretty please!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall

pointndog said:


> A buddy of mine had talked to Mike @ London about possibly having a shoot here in Missouri, but Mike told us he wasn't really interested here and that he was hoping to have 1 in North Carolina. Take that for what it is worth.
> 
> That would probably cut out most of the midwest guys, if it is there.


Western NC is nice and still within reach of a very high number of ASA members.


----------



## carlosii

The cost isn't so much the travel to and from the site, its the room costs, meal costs, and Lancaster costs after you get there.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Kstigall said:


> Western NC is nice and still within reach of a very high number of ASA members.


I heard right from mike T mouth he was going to check out a site in north carolina, when i was ease dropping in metropolis


----------



## Huntin Hard

BowHuntnKY said:


> I heard right from mike T mouth he was going to check out a site in north carolina, when i was ease dropping in metropolis


That would be sweet. Wouldn't be 800 miles like everything but Kentucky.


----------



## shootist

carlosii said:


> The cost isn't so much the travel to and from the site, its the room costs, meal costs, and *Lancaster* costs after you get there.


ha ha, that's true.

Somebody mentioned earlier about having a July shoot interfering with state shoots. I'm guessing that since they are looking at a late August shoot, they figure the state shoots can find a weekend in early August if they haven't already had their shoot.


----------



## Garceau

Geez....they are all far enough from me.

I will be cutting back next year if they get much futher than this year.

North Carolina....dang.

Southern Indiana would bring a good draw - Classic at Metropolis would be awesome.


----------



## blade37defender

Garceau said:


> Geez....they are all far enough from me.
> 
> I will be cutting back next year if they get much futher than this year.
> 
> North Carolina....dang.
> 
> Southern Indiana would bring a good draw - Classic at Metropolis would be awesome.


I'd love to see the East/West thing come back. Have three on each side, best two scores form shooter of the year for each division, then the Classic can just be the championship. At least in regards to amateur classes. It works great for AMA Supercross...


----------



## P'town Shooter

Word at the Classic was it could be at Orange Beach.


----------



## Kstigall

P'town Shooter said:


> Word at the Classic was it could be at Orange Beach.


I'd bet you are either joking, the person that told you is joking or it's total BS! I'd bet a large sum of money (by my standards which is very little to most folks) that Mike T. and the ASA wouldn't even consider Orange Beach for the Classic.


----------



## BowHuntnKY

Garceau said:


> Geez....they are all far enough from me.
> 
> I will be cutting back next year if they get much futher than this year.
> 
> North Carolina....dang.
> 
> Southern Indiana would bring a good draw - Classic at Metropolis would be awesome.


I agree


----------



## carlosii

Garceau said:


> Geez....they are all far enough from me.
> 
> I will be cutting back next year if they get much futher than this year.
> 
> North Carolina....dang.
> 
> Southern Indiana would bring a good draw - Classic at Metropolis would be awesome.


That whole Regions bunch needs to look closer at Indiana, Illinois, Ohio. 
They've kind of had a scatter fun approach to their scheduling. 

Anderson was not a choice venue...I know of two or three others that would have been much better, for example.


----------



## OT3D

Tuscaloosa, Phenix City, Cullman....so we can change the ASA to be Alabama Shooters Association.

IBO can't get out of its own way. They keep repeating the same system with all of it flaws, expecting things to get better.

The door has been open for Regions, but they can't seem to get their act together.

Local shoots are looking better and better to me.


----------



## Kstigall

OT3D said:


> Tuscaloosa, Phenix City, Cullman....so we can change the ASA to be Alabama Shooters Association.
> 
> IBO can't get out of its own way. They keep repeating the same system with all of it flaws, expecting things to get better.
> 
> The door has been open for Regions, but they can't seem to get their act together.
> 
> Local shoots are looking better and better to me.


Within 5 or 6 hours of Phenix City and Culman are a very large number of ASA members. But I'm definitely not one of them as it's a 10 hour from here to Culman and close to that to Phenix City.


----------



## ba3darcher

Regions has tried for 2 years now to get shooters in that part of the country and the average number in attendance has been less than 100 shooters. Doesn't take much to figure out this area of the US will not support.


----------



## elkhunter

Everything I have heard is that Regions has put on great shoots in all aspects --- the problem is that the shooters are not supporting it. I still think the root of the problem is that shooters can not afford to support that many organizations, which basically means between the ASA, IBO, and NFAA a shooter can neither afford the $$$, nor the time off from work to go to a national shoot every weekend of the month for 7 months. They just do not have that much money, nor vacation time.

We, ourselves, are retired, and have the time, but we do not even have enough money to support all of the ASA shoots. We can only afford to attend 2 regular proams, possibly a 3rd, plus the Classic. It all depends on how far we have to travel, because the cost of gas just eats us alive.

I really don't think there is anything against any one particular organization, it is just that Regions is the new kid on the block, and apparently is being given the least priority. It is sad, but true. Dick is definetly not getting a return on his investment, nor can I understand how he can keep afford to keep on going. there seemed to be no big improvement this year over last.


----------



## JimmyP

elkhunter said:


> Everything I have heard is that Regions has put on great shoots in all aspects --- the problem is that the shooters are not supporting it. I still think the root of the problem is that shooters can not afford to support that many organizations, which basically means between the ASA, IBO, and NFAA a shooter can neither afford the $$$, nor the time off from work to go to a national shoot every weekend of the month for 7 months. They just do not have that much money, nor vacation time.
> 
> We, ourselves, are retired, and have the time, but we do not even have enough money to support all of the ASA shoots. We can only afford to attend 2 regular proams, possibly a 3rd, plus the Classic. It all depends on how far we have to travel, because the cost of gas just eats us alive.
> 
> I really don't think there is anything against any one particular organization, it is just that Regions is the new kid on the block, and apparently is being given the least priority. It is sad, but true. Dick is definetly not getting a return on his investment, nor can I understand how he can keep afford to keep on going. there seemed to be no big improvement this year over last.


I agree I would love to shoot them all.but unless we all are sponsored and get paid .and when a lot at every shoot.we can't afford to.i shot all the asa but one.this year I would like to add lancaster and maybe Vegas next year


----------



## carlosii

If Regions would follow their original business plan they would be having three shoots that would draw regionally from east central U.S., north central (OH, IN, IL, MI, WI), midwest (MO, Iowa, OK, KS) and south west (TX, LA, AR)...or something like that...make a deal with ASA to use that as a feeder into the Classic. Stay out of ASA area. Look at the figures and you'll see that doing that wouldn't hurt the ASA turnouts all that much.

That's kinda like what the NFAA does with there Section shoots...I think that's what they call them.

Won't happen, but that doesn't mean it shouldn't.

If they wanted to Regions could recruit some folks active in the sport to sit down and help provide some input...couldn't hurt.


----------



## P'town Shooter

Just letting you all know what was being said. If I was guessing Cullman is out because of motel price gouging. Other things being rumored but Orange Beach sounded like a strong possibility.


----------



## elkhunter

Where in the world is "Orange Beach" ???


----------



## cenochs

elkhunter said:


> Where in the world is "Orange Beach" ???


If it is in AL they have lost their mind.....


----------



## Huntin Hard

cenochs said:


> If it is in AL they have lost their mind.....


Yep! Bring it to the Carolinas!


----------



## P'town Shooter

Foley Alabama I think is the location near Orange Beach.


----------



## carlosii

elkhunter said:


> Where in the world is "Orange Beach" ???


Its on the Gulf of Mexico...not on my radar.


----------



## Crow Terminator

People say they wont go if its down there or that far away. Just the same as we all said that if gas got to $3 a gallon we wouldn't pay it and would find some other means of travel. Guess what...we paid it when it got to $4 a gallon. And the same will go for the ASA shoots. We have it in our blood and where they are...we will go. We might grumble a little about it but when it gets close to time to start shooting and we get "the bug" again, we'll be checking our vacation time and making plans to be there. They don't call it an addiction for nothing


----------



## pattersonj11

I don't see myself catching that bug. Just too much money.


----------



## elkhunter

Something to think about guys n' galz --- Did you ever think, that ASA may use Foley as a 'trial balloon' as a replacement in the future for Newberry if more of it keeps disappearing ???

REALLY, could you imagine all the "beach scenery" that would be there if they scheduled the shoot during Spring Break !!! On the other hand, there wouldn't be enough motels to go around --- shuckie darn !!!


----------



## YankeeRebel

I'd like to see a ASA Pro Am in Indiana or Missouri. It would do well in either.


----------



## 12sonly

You talk about high price rooms. Having it at the beach during tourist season. Wow!!


----------



## 12sonly

t8ter said:


> If so that shoot would break attendance records!


Yes,no doubt it would


----------



## 918hoytman918

This is off topic but has anybody heard anything about a target list for next year? There's always somebody on here that seems to know a little more than others.


----------



## sagecreek

918hoytman918 said:


> This is off topic but has anybody heard anything about a target list for next year? There's always somebody on here that seems to know a little more than others.


I heard the mtn lion is going to be black and the feeding bear is going to be cinnimon. lain:

Nothing earth shattering.


----------



## 918hoytman918

sagecreek said:


> I heard the mtn lion is going to be black and the feeding bear is going to be cinnimon. lain:
> 
> Nothing earth shattering.


That would work for me. Just hoping I don't have to get new targets this year.


----------



## allxs

Kstigall said:


> I'd bet you are either joking, the person that told you is joking or it's total BS! I'd bet a large sum of money (by my standards which is very little to most folks) that Mike T. and the ASA wouldn't even consider Orange Beach for the Classic.


I will take that bet, given a 35 mile radius. Foley, al (unless it falls through somehow). The foley newpapers have already reported it. 

http://www.al.com/news/mobile/index.ssf/2014/06/foley_chasing_extreme_sports_a.html


----------



## bill_collector

Foley don't even have an indoor facility built yet. I highly doubt it will be there next year. They'd be cutting it close to get it finished if they started building on it now. 

I'm with all y'all. I don't know why they want to have it that far south. They must be trying to tap into the Cuban market is the only thing I can figure.


----------



## cenochs

I guess if that is where they want to go oh well I will be out 3 shoots then more time for golf! Attendance will tell the story but Mike will have already got his $$$... I guess $ is more important than the core area for the archers...numbers don't lie TX FL and used to be LA always have the lowest numbers all to far away from the core archers...


----------



## Bubba Dean

No Foley next year. Mt Lion will be made in black and walking bear in brown. McKenzie is also dropping three targets that are in the current ASA rotation.


----------



## Huntin Hard

Bubba Dean said:


> No Foley next year. Mt Lion will be made in black and walking bear in brown. McKenzie is also dropping three targets that are in the current ASA rotation.


Never liked black targets lol. I struggle on them. Do you know what targets they are dropping ??


----------



## greimer

Foley and Orange Beach is a great area. I live in the area and it is just like any other...some shoots are close and some are very far away. I don't think they will make a schedule to fit everyone ever.


----------



## 918hoytman918

Bubba Dean said:


> No Foley next year. Mt Lion will be made in black and walking bear in brown. McKenzie is also dropping three targets that are in the current ASA rotation.



If there dropping 3 that are in the rotation that's means they have to add 3 more.


----------



## Bubba Dean

Mt lion in black and walking bear in brown that is two. Look for the third to be an African animal.


----------



## Bubba Dean

McKenzie is dropping the large sneak deer, warthog and russian boar. As always it is best to wait for Mr T to make the final announcement.


----------



## Bubba Dean

As far as distance goes I have shot all the ASAs since the 05 Classic. Regardless of schedule I spend a couple hundred hours in a truck seat to and from. Most are 9+ for me Texas and Florida are 18.


----------



## DoubleRR

whiners!


----------



## carlosii

DoubleRR said:


> whiners!


So, a DoubleRR would be RRRR, right? :wink:


----------



## hoytlifer

What is wrong with having an ASA shoot anywhere north of southern Illinois?????


----------



## sagecreek

allxs said:


> I will take that bet, given a 35 mile radius. Foley, al (unless it falls through somehow). The foley newpapers have already reported it.
> 
> http://www.al.com/news/mobile/index.ssf/2014/06/foley_chasing_extreme_sports_a.html


Good article


----------



## Crow Terminator

Some different targets would be nice. In North America, we probably aren't going to encounter an African warthog, Hyena, Leopard, that thing we call Beetlejuice, or any of the other exotics. Then again we wont see a black panther either. lol

I know McKenzie makes a few dinosaur targets...those would be fun to have out on the range. I will probably get scalded for saying this...but I would like to see some turkey targets...IF they could make some with replaceable cores.


----------



## carlosii

More black McKenzie targets! One shot and we've got a brown aiming point. Woo Hoo!


----------



## carlosii

allxs said:


> I will take that bet, given a 35 mile radius. Foley, al (unless it falls through somehow). The foley newpapers have already reported it.
> 
> http://www.al.com/news/mobile/index.ssf/2014/06/foley_chasing_extreme_sports_a.html


Having a local cheerleader put it in the local newspaper doesn't mean a whole lot. Did you read where they were backing off the one event?


----------



## Kstigall

allxs said:


> I will take that bet, given a 35 mile radius. Foley, al (unless it falls through somehow). The foley newpapers have already reported it.
> 
> http://www.al.com/news/mobile/index.ssf/2014/06/foley_chasing_extreme_sports_a.html


I think you are missing the part where the article speaks of the "Foley Sports Tourism Director" _trying _to attract events to the area. He is going to mention anything and everything that is possible. The required $1 million+ building still needs to be built.

Foley could possibly replace Newberry one day but I can't see the value in moving the Classic to what is the edge of the earth as far as the ASA is concerned. Hosting an international event is different in that a higher percentage of participants are traveling extreme distance regardless of where the event is held. Sooo, I'll bet a double dip of Cookies'N Cream that the Classic doesn't move to Foley in the next 3-4 years.


----------



## t8ter

Foley Albama,hold on...I retract my thoughts on Cullman motel price gouging!!!!!Cheaper to pay one foreigner the jacked up room rate than to give another foreigner more in gas money.And B closer to home.
Cullman best classic site ever!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schmel_me

Foley,orange beach,gulf shores area is a nice area. Great food, not a cheap place to stay usually but hotels are out there. But that's more like a florida shoot for most travelers.


----------



## sagecreek

My trip would go from 7 hours to 10 hours.


----------



## allxs

Kstigall said:


> I think you are missing the part where the article speaks of the "Foley Sports Tourism Director" _trying _to attract events to the area. He is going to mention anything and everything that is possible. The required $1 million+ building still needs to be built.
> 
> Foley could possibly replace Newberry one day but I can't see the value in moving the Classic to what is the edge of the earth as far as the ASA is concerned. Hosting an international event is different in that a higher percentage of participants are traveling extreme distance regardless of where the event is held. Sooo, I'll bet a double dip of Cookies'N Cream that the Classic doesn't move to Foley in the next 3-4 years.


I'll take your ice cream, my fingers are crossed. it looks to be mid august for the date, so no chance of having the last one in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## P'town Shooter

Somewhere in Ala. for sure.


----------



## Bubba Dean

Tourism director for Foley is the same guy that got ASA to go Tuscaloosa when he worked there.


----------



## vabowdog

I heard several times at the Classic that it's moving to Mobile Ala....4-1/2 hours further south...if that's the case count me out that will be 13 hours.


Dewayne


----------



## bhtr3d

I dont want to put a money wrench into the Foley thing.....but august.....is not a good month for that part of the gulf coast during hurricane season. ..just saying


----------



## carlosii

Bubba Dean said:


> Tourism director for Foley is the same guy that got ASA to go Tuscaloosa when he worked there.


AH HA!! and the plot thickens.... :behindsof


----------



## carlosii

bhtr3d said:


> I dont want to put a money wrench into the Foley thing.....but august.....is not a good month for that part of the gulf coast during hurricane season. ..just saying


So, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## elkhunter

Come on gize --- Orange Beach --- just think of the "perks" visiting the beach when you aren't shooting --- bikinis galore !!! --- will your geezer heart be able to handle alla that Carlos ???

For us, Foley would be 2hrs shorter drive than Cullman.

If a hurricane would hit, just add "point weight" to your arrows.


----------



## Kstigall

I for one can not see the business logic in having a tournament, especially the Classic, on the gulf coast in August. The only way this happens is if the ASA gets a bucket load of money from Foley. It would have to be a fairly substantial amount because Mike T. would basically be selling *us* out. "Us" being the ASA membership. I don't think he'll do it as there will be a substantial amount of grumbling and the IF a decent size storm (Tropical storm, hurricane) blows immediately before or during the tournament he'll have mud on his face. I think he's too smart to take such a large gamble when north Alabama to northern Kentucky and across Ga. guarantees a huge attendance. 

Now moving the first shoot of the year to the south Ala. _may _make good sense. It would be within a 8-10 drive of a LOT more ASA members.

I guess much depends on how Mike T. views the ASA membership. In my opinion to have 3 tournaments on the very fringes of the ASA membership base would be pushing it. The ONLY benefit to having the Classic on the Gulf coast in August is if Foley is putting up much more money and in the long run that may not even be a benefit. 

I am in central Va. and the only tournament within 8.5 hours is London, Ky so it's not like I don't currently have to drive a long ways.


----------



## elkhunter

You know gize, I often wondered why a shoot was never tried in Huntsville, Ga, or Chattanooga, TN areas. Both those spots would be fairly central.


----------



## sagecreek

elkhunter said:


> You know gize, I often wondered why a shoot was never tried in Huntsville, Ga, or Chattanooga, TN areas. Both those spots would be fairly central.


It takes a city that will work with ASA to host the shoot. Hotels, resturaunts, and I think the biggest thing is a nice complex that can accomodate the ranges and practice areas.


----------



## carlosii

elkhunter said:


> Come on gize --- Orange Beach --- just think of the "perks" visiting the beach when you aren't shooting --- bikinis galore !!! --- will your geezer heart be able to handle alla that Carlos ???
> 
> For us, Foley would be 2hrs shorter drive than Cullman.
> 
> If a hurricane would hit, just add "point weight" to your arrows.


Just the thought of seeing you and some of the Geezer Brigade in bikinis brings on an attack of stomach distress, Elkie...where do you put your 4 finger release when you're wearin' that bikini Elkie??? best not answer that...

I can handle it provided my pace maker and defib are in workin' order.


----------



## elkhunter

Carlos, you must be becoming senile, or mixed up, or something --- it wouldn't be "us" wearin those bikinis --- it would be all those "younger hotties" catchin some rays --- gurlz, gurlz, gurlz with the geezers goin wild !!!


----------



## Dr.Dorite

Elkie, at your age, you must be talking about those 70 year old "younger hotties" with blue hair, at the beach in their bikinis, soaking up the sun while their teeth are soaking in the blue cleanser. Some may even be wearing one of those little strings around their head, attached to their cat eye glasses, while others may even have a real cat.


----------



## carlosii

Dr.Dorite said:


> Elkie, at your age, you must be talking about those 70 year old "younger hotties" with blue hair, at the beach in their bikinis, soaking up the sun while their teeth are soaking in the blue cleanser. Some may even be wearing one of those little strings around their head, attached to their cat eye glasses, while others may even have a real cat.


as usual the Dr. has got it right....

some geezers' eyesight really expands the term...."hottie"...and i do believe Elkie falls into that group. ever see them pop bottle lens in his specs?


----------



## Crow Terminator

We tried to get a shoot in Southeast Tennessee. After talking with Mike, I don't see an ASA shoot coming to this area. The host city must pay Mike @ ASA $10,000 up front to just come to the city. The city must then put up all the ASA staff in a hotel for the duration of the shoot week. On top of that, the host city is responsible for clearing the trails and shooting lanes for all the ranges needed for the event. The city must also pay for the port a - potty setup and maintenance, and I think they must provide the water for the drink stations too. This, as you could imagine, is quite a lot of expense and work for a city to host an ASA. Not only must the city take care of this stuff, but it must have ground in excess of 300 acres with ample parking for shooters, vendors, etc. It has to have a central location for the tournament village and a place for the shoot downs, etc. Oh and the city must fund any type of shuttle costs for shooters from parking areas to ranges, etc. Most all the foot work is prepared in advance by city employees and the ASA staff just rolls into town and sets up their stuff.


----------



## bhtr3d

Thats a small sliver to what the economic impact is for the city location. ...the avg for that 4days is around 500-600K...so 50k is a normal fee for that return.....


----------



## Crow Terminator

The point is, there is a lot behind the scenes to get an ASA to come to a particular area. It's a lot more than just saying "hey we have the land to hold the shoot...come on down". The economical impact is not set in stone and is quite variable. A good example of this would be the Metropolis, Illinois shoot. The city of Metropolis gets the nod for being the host city, but a good chunk of the participants actually stay in Kentucky...across the river. If they are staying in motels in Kentucky...chances are, they are getting their gas, and finding places to eat, that are around their hotels. So actually, there is a big chunk of that money going to a neighboring state and a neighboring city outside of the host city. Metropolis is footing all the manpower and money to make the shoot possible, while the Paducah, KY area gleams a lot of the income. 

One of the big problems is this:

Cities that have the manpower and money to invest in getting something like ASA to come to town...are usually going to be short on having ample size of land to hold the ranges, parking, etc. 

And cities that have the good chunks of land, will probably not have the manpower/staff to do all the work needed...and probably wouldn't want to foot the bill.

I'm not saying that it wouldn't be beneficial to have ASA come to town but it does greatly reduce the "prospective" towns. I know Mike T. had two locations he looked at for the Chattanooga area of Tennessee and the city was willing to do all the work and put the investment up. BUT...the two locations that the city had available that met the size requirements wasn't ASA compatible for whatever reasons.


----------



## Bubba Dean

Crow Terminator said:


> We tried to get a shoot in Southeast Tennessee. After talking with Mike, I don't see an ASA shoot coming to this area. The host city must pay Mike @ ASA $10,000 up front to just come to the city. The city must then put up all the ASA staff in a hotel for the duration of the shoot week. On top of that, the host city is responsible for clearing the trails and shooting lanes for all the ranges needed for the event. The city must also pay for the port a - potty setup and maintenance, and I think they must provide the water for the drink stations too. This, as you could imagine, is quite a lot of expense and work for a city to host an ASA. Not only must the city take care of this stuff, but it must have ground in excess of 300 acres with ample parking for shooters, vendors, etc. It has to have a central location for the tournament village and a place for the shoot downs, etc. Oh and the city must fund any type of shuttle costs for shooters from parking areas to ranges, etc. Most all the foot work is prepared in advance by city employees and the ASA staff just rolls into town and sets up their stuff.


That scenario would be in a perfect world that Mike and staff just roll into town and set up their stuff. Apparently you have not been on site on the Monday before the shoot.


----------



## Bubba Dean

bhtr3d said:


> Thats a small sliver to what the economic impact is for the city location. ...the avg for that 4days is around 500-600K...so 50k is a normal fee for that return.....


Tim- Texas A&M did a study and said that the economic impact on Paris was between 1-1.5 million.


----------



## carlosii

Bubba Dean said:


> Tim- Texas A&M did a study and said that the economic impact on Paris was between 1-1.5 million.


Sounds good...think i'll start a pro am tour...eeeezzzz money, honey. LOL


----------



## bhtr3d

Bubba Dean said:


> Tim- Texas A&M did a study and said that the economic impact on Paris was between 1-1.5 million.


I was using a generalization is all.....people only look at what it costs......they dont look at the full picture of a business transactions. .....unless they understand the whole concept of how its done


----------



## Crow Terminator

Good grief people. Quit making such a big deal about the mention of cost or prices. That wasn't the point of my post. The point was...several have mentioned the Chattanooga area of TN as being a prospective site for a Pro/Am. And several of us got together and got the info on what was needed to put a shoot together here. I was just sharing the info that we found out. There probably wont be a shoot in this area simply due to the unavailable land space that meet the requirements. Even if the land WAS available, it would take a GREAT DEAL of work AND time to start from scratch and have the land cleared for the ranges needed to hold all of us shooters. 

That is probably the biggest draw back to it IMO. The work involved in doing the site prep. Unless the host city hired outside of their normal work crew...the work wouldn't get done in most places. You figure there are 10+ competition ranges at a Pro/Am...that hold 20 targets each. Do the math on that. That means there are in excess of 200 shooting lanes that will have to be cleared out to 50 yards long. There is a LOT of physical labor that would go into prepping a site. 

I was just sharing the info with what we found out for trying to get a shoot in this area. Don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## elkhunter

Thank you for trying Crow --- sure would have been nice if things could have worked out --- sad but true, an archery site is like realestate --- location, location, location !!! There is so much criteria that has to be met in order to pull off a national shoot. 

I know in our area it is hard enough to find a location to just hold a local shoot, because most available property is leased out for hunting.


----------



## carlosii

In terms of manpower required to prepare the site, our local sheriff allows minor offenders to work on community projects and this has allowed several local projects to move forward. I'm certain there would be some restrictions as to the kinds of tools issued to the prisoners however. Just saying.

I do think there's a certain amount of sentiment for moving the shoot sites, particularly where the local hotels engage in raising prices just because the pro ams are going to be held in there town. While Cullman is the poster child for this, I've run into it at Paris as well.


----------



## 3dlife

I agree about the motel issue, Paris has gotten just as bad as Cullmen about going up on rates, and some have even blocked from reserving online. Comfort Suites online will tell you they are unavailable, but if you call the hotel they have rooms, a room I booked for 75.00 a night the week before is now 125.00 a night, they have progressively gotten worse every year, it is already a 1500.00 dollar trip for me. You would think they would be grateful for the economic boost, but looks to me like they are getting greedy as well.


----------



## cenochs

3dlife said:


> I agree about the motel issue, Paris has gotten just as bad as Cullmen about going up on rates, and some have even blocked from reserving online. Comfort Suites online will tell you they are unavailable, but if you call the hotel they have rooms, a room I booked for 75.00 a night the week before is now 125.00 a night, they have progressively gotten worse every year, it is already a 1500.00 dollar trip for me. You would think they would be grateful for the economic boost, but looks to me like they are getting greedy as well.


Yeah the logistics for most shooters on the east coast isn't worth the trip...good weekend to play golf near the house..


----------



## Huntin Hard

What's the average hotel prices at them ? Looking at hitting probably 4 next year. Just trying to get a general idea


----------



## bhtr3d

Huntin Hard said:


> What's the average hotel prices at them ? Looking at hitting probably 4 next year. Just trying to get a general idea


80-100 thats factoring the highs with the lows...its in that ratio. ......generally m you can find lower.....but just depends on who..and where.....


----------



## Huntin Hard

bhtr3d said:


> 80-100 thats factoring the highs with the lows...its in that ratio. ......generally m you can find lower.....but just depends on who..and where.....


Okay that's not that bad. Thanks


----------



## carlosii

Huntin Hard said:


> What's the average hotel prices at them ? Looking at hitting probably 4 next year. Just trying to get a general idea


Find a buddy and share expenses.


----------



## Huntin Hard

carlosii said:


> Find a buddy and share expenses.


That's my goal. Just wasn't sure if they were 130 a night average or around 100.


----------



## woodsman78

I have made it a point to go off grid when and go to sites like homeaway.com or vacationrentals.com sites like this were people rent there homes out . put a group of 6 or 8 shooters together and you'll be paying maybe a 100.00 for the the whole weekend per man. plus save on eating out.


----------



## elkhunter

It's highly possible, that next year we will be "motelling it" instead of camping. It is our intent not to "eat out" --- that would be altogether too expensive. We figure on packing our small microwave with us, and live off of a 16pc box of fried chicken and a box of cold cereal --- bring some homemade cookies from home, and throw into the mix, and then we'll be in "hog heaven" !!! --- Nothing fancy, just keep the belly full.


----------



## Kstigall

Huntin Hard said:


> What's the average hotel prices at them ? Looking at hitting probably 4 next year. Just trying to get a general idea


The best way to figure your future hotel costs is to shop online right now. You can figure cost quite accurately with hotel and fuel being the biggest costs if you are not shooting a Pro class.

I may do as many as 5 or 6 ASA tournaments next year if I can find reliable and well funded co-conspirators/fools!!!! But right now I'm trying to determine the level of commitment I want to make........... I'm NOT getting younger so if I ever want to go "all in" now might be the time.


----------



## sagecreek

The problem at Cullman this year is some hotels were gouging around the $150/night rate.

I decided to go later on, and had to stay about 30 minutes from the shoot site. It was $64/night (Days Inn).


----------



## pseshooter300

So when should we here something about the schedule


----------



## carlosii

pseshooter300 said:


> So when should we here something about the schedule


.
There are five shoots listed on the ASA web site


----------



## elkhunter

Only problem is, that the ASA web site has been down all weekend --- ASA has exceeded their bandwidth limit --- whatever that is. Could it be them crazy "geezers" posting too much ???


----------



## pseshooter300

Can't get on the site either. I think I have the correct dates


----------



## pseshooter300

Site is back up


----------



## BowHuntnKY

I now see it says a TBD date (looks to be july) for a hoyt archery pro/am.

Wasn't there before? Was it?


----------



## elkhunter

ASA site is down again, because of same reason --- "exceeded bandwidth limits" --- Carlos must have been on a posting rampage.


----------

